
CFP for GeekcampSG is now open - elfgoh
https://www.papercall.io/geekcamppsg2020
======
elfgoh
GeekcampSG is going virtual as a free 2-day community tech conference on 19th
and 20th Sep this year. Think about your talk proposal today! It can be
anything geeky. Deadline 21st Aug 2020

[https://geekcamp.sg/](https://geekcamp.sg/)
[https://www.papercall.io/geekcamppsg2020](https://www.papercall.io/geekcamppsg2020)

